# places to get intralipids done in southern Scotland



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello ladies,

Does anyone know places for intralipids in north of England / south of Scotland, preferably the north-east? 

Many thanks,

P.


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi purplepeak, 
I don't know anywhere in Scotland but Liverpool women's hospital have started to offer this treatment. Unfortunately we seem to be behind the times north of the border.


Hope this helps x


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Molly!
X


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Try a PM to Agate she has lots of information on places all over UK offering intralipids.
TC x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I know healthcare at home do it in scotland. Quite pricey ( about 270 I think ) and you need valid prescription from eu dr ( hard copy not scanned ).
They come to your house so very convenient

good luck


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

GCRM in Glasgow do them as ive had it done xx


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

How much are gcrm? Am considering if next fet doesn't work.

Thanks

xcx


----------



## Meikle (Jan 14, 2012)

HI,  I too am looking for somewhere that does Intralipids....  GCRM quoted me £200 for doing them and £50 to take the private prescription.... wee bit pricey I think.

Meiklex


----------



## Vanilla Spice (Dec 27, 2007)

[email protected] will deliver meds and send a nurse to administer in your  own home or workplace on a day and time (am or pm) to suit you - have nurses throughout Scotland. £270.  Will follow clinics administration protocols - Care Notts always advise saline and the white stuff mixed with saline then saline drip to finish.


Marco will do it himself at a time to suit him and a nurse will check up on you. He does it neat which means some solution is left in the tubes.  


We had our immunes done at Care who were fab btw and they identified our problem and as you can see have the skills and knowledge to treat.  Marco poo poos it all but will happily take your money if you wish to go ahead. 


PM me if you need more info.  I think you would get it cheaper in London as a lot more clinics there.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I'm also looking around. Nuffield don't do them, and my gp won't put catheter in. Asking everyone I know who may know a nurse but so far no good so looking at h at h. 
Yes, in london you can get for just over 100. If it weren't for the hastle and stress.... 

if there are any nurses out there looking for a business model......


----------



## Mandy1971 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi ladies I had intrslipids at Gcrm ( natural bfp ) but was previously treated there after a few miscarriage.. I am a bit disheartened at the price of £250 considering the intrslipids only cost £15! 
I am a nurse and can cannulated and am seriously considering buying them myself online which is legal and above board.. I've had 6 miscarriages so not too confident that intrslipids will help( first time.. ) and the thought of spending another £250 for such a cheap drug doesn't sit well..
Has anyone else self administered or found someone qualified who has done this for them.


----------



## Vanilla Spice (Dec 27, 2007)

Have a look on Agates board as lots of info there.  Have you had the recurrent miscarriage tests?


good luck VS xx


----------



## Mandy1971 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi vanilla I've had all the standard testing I have hashimotos raised nkc and elevated TNF..
I've decided to self administer intralipids and have  a nurse friend sit with me.
As there are no side effects unless allergic to eggs nuts or soya it should be ok.. I had my first intralipids in a clinic and tolerated them well.


----------

